# Signing in from the Canadian pow....EH



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard from a fellow Canuck:thumbsup: I am pretty new hear as well. Great place to find info cool people. Where are you located?


----------



## tanc (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks, I'm in the London Ontario area.


----------

